# Humorous Pictures of the Day...



## Missourian

Feel free to post the pictures that tickle your funny bone.

Please,  no politics,  just fun...​


----------



## Missourian

​


----------



## Missourian

​


----------



## Missourian




----------



## TNHarley




----------



## eflatminor




----------



## paperview




----------



## TNHarley




----------



## paperview




----------



## paperview




----------



## Connery




----------



## April

People of Wal Mart...


----------



## paperview




----------



## paperview

Keep 'em coming. I need all the humor I can get.  I had two teeth pulled today.  *ouch!*


----------



## Missourian




----------



## April

paperview said:


> Keep 'em coming. I need all the humor I can get.  I had two teeth pulled today.  *ouch!*



Ooo ouch!  Feel better soon....here - Bieber Fever! 

Uhhhh? 






People of Wal Mart..


----------



## April

Crack killz


----------



## paperview




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## paperview

And from the USMB School for the _Gifted _department...


----------



## paperview

AVG-JOE said:


> ...


That reminded me of this one...


----------



## paperview




----------



## Connery




----------



## April

paperview said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> That reminded me of this one...
Click to expand...


:

ROFL!


----------



## Missourian




----------



## Ernie S.

AngelsNDemons said:


> Crack killz



I don't think I need to see her resume.


----------



## Missourian

​


----------



## April




----------



## Missourian

​


----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian

​


----------



## April

Missourian said:


> ​



 Just HAD to snag this one!


----------



## Immortal_Echo




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Noomi

Immortal_Echo said:


>



I'll take the brains anyday.


----------



## April

Immortal_Echo said:


>



LMAO @ guy who dies first.


----------



## April




----------



## TNHarley

View attachment $lol2.bmp


----------



## April

TNHarley said:


> View attachment 23734



LOL  that so looks like Mark Hamill..


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Immortal_Echo




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Dreamy

.


----------



## Dreamy

.


----------



## Yurt

AngelsNDemons said:


>



holy SHIT

poopy pants?  really?  must you always steal from truthmatters!!!!!!


----------



## Sallow




----------



## April




----------



## Dreamy

Click on images to make bigger.


----------



## April




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Yurt

Missourian said:


>



i'm still trying to figure this out.....


----------



## Immortal_Echo




----------



## Connery




----------



## Missourian

Immortal_Echo said:


>




Sure,  we get more off them...they just really,  really suck.

As an example:

Arms Fall Off Boy,  whose power is almost equivalent to a one armed hillbilly with an ax handle.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arm_Fall_Off_Boy


A prime example of quantity being unequal to quality.


----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## RoadVirus




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## paperview




----------



## paperview




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Missourian said:


>



I don't get it. I mean, there's a whole religion based on this very phenomenon of a woman getting pregnant without having sex with her husband.


----------



## Connery




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Immortal_Echo




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## RoadVirus

Immortal_Echo said:


>



eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwww


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Immortal_Echo




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Votto




----------



## I_LEK

very funny pics))))


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Dreamy




----------



## Dreamy

.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Dreamy said:


> .



lol!


----------



## Immortal_Echo




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Dreamy




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Immortal_Echo




----------



## longknife

and these from powerline blog @ The Week in Pictures, Umbrellagate Update | Power Line




and


----------



## Ernie S.

Or this?


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## longknife

From the Power Line Blog @ The Week in Pictures | Power Line

Lots of great ones.





and






and many more!


----------



## longknife

The Week in Pictures: Sharknado Edition
(Steven Hayward)



> So I missed the world premier of Sharknado Thursday night, which is a shame, since this piece of brilliant filmmaking is obviously a thinly-veilied satire of climate change alarmism: think jump the shark meets zombies Al Gore.  It was only a matter of time before the the old Saturday Night Live land shark sketch made it to the infamous warmlist of potential threats from climate change.  I know Im looking forward to Sharknado II.  And while were on the subject of zombies:



Some great cartoons/pix @ feedly: your news. delivered.


----------

